
Show HN: Grpcc – a gRPC cli for easy testing/scripting against gRPC services - njpatel
https://github.com/njpatel/grpcc
======
njpatel
Hi all - grpcc is a simple cli tool for running interactive or non-interactive
rpc calls against gRPC services.

I posted a big update today with some nifty features and thought it could be
useful for others too.

In interactive mode, I mostly use it for debugging & exploring services. It
has a full nodejs repl so you can get as complex as you like.

In non-interactive mode, it's useful to run scripts against gRPC services and
have the output printed to stdout - great for scripting/testing.

Cheers!

